# Privacy Fence?



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have seen people going trail riding on the streets around here. Its a very "neighborhoody" type area, and I couldnt figure out where they were keeping their horses.

Well I found them! They have an area fenced in with a wooden privacy fence. Has anyone ever used this kind of fence for horses? Pros? Cons?

Just seemed kind of strange to me. They said that they have the permit to have them there, but they have the privacy fence so kids are less tempted to try to go and mess with the horses.

What do you think?


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I've seen people use them before - it does limit the likelihood of neighborhood kids dropping into your pastures, as well as well-meaning but clueless enthusiasts who decide to pull over on the side of the road and give your horses treats you might rather they not have. Structurally, a privacy fence will keep a horse in. 

Also - some people just don't like being watched from the road. I knew a trainer who had a huge privacy fence up around her barn - due to its close proximity to the local jail!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Omg you sound like me :lol: I had the inkling that one of my other neighbors had horses but could never find the ******s. Let Indie on a loose rein and let her find them for me :rofl: Turned out to be really nice people too.

Off topic sorry, just felt like sharing.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

SaddleOnline said:


> I've seen people use them before - it does limit the likelihood of neighborhood kids dropping into your pastures, as well as well-meaning but clueless enthusiasts who decide to pull over on the side of the road and give your horses treats you might rather they not have. Structurally, a privacy fence will keep a horse in.
> 
> Also - some people just don't like being watched from the road. I knew a trainer who had a huge privacy fence up around her barn - due to its close proximity to the local jail!



Oh wow! So besides the building costs, its actually something that is practical! Thanks so much! I really appreciate it! I also asked because hubby and I are looking into bringing my guy home, and with the kids, and the dogs around, I was thinking how nice a privacy fence would be, but worried about its practicality! Thanks again!



Tianimalz said:


> Omg you sound like me :lol: I had the inkling that one of my other neighbors had horses but could never find the ******s. Let Indie on a loose rein and let her find them for me :rofl: Turned out to be really nice people too.
> 
> Off topic sorry, just felt like sharing.


Hahah thats too funny!! I see them every time they go riding, theres 3 or 4 of them, all of them look in great health, just had NO idea where they were! LOL


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Also off topic, but there is this person who lives about 20 feet away from this casino, and their horses are RIGHT next to it, with only a saggy barbed fence between them. I don't know them personally, just that I have seen them there from the freeway.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've got a privacy fence around my barn. The cost is high, around $60 an 8 foot section....figuring post, concrete, 2x4's and the 6x8 panel, and that's not for the nice panels.


----------

